# I Need to Complain



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

yup, i have...I did not write to customer service, (i had no time), I just used wood glue and hoped for the best.... haven't used them since 

And I am sad, because besides looking pretty, they feel so nice!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I own this set and have not have any problems with them. Lovely to knit with.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It seemed that every one of my needle tips fell out of the metal. In fact when I received them in the mail 4 needle tips were laying loose in the package. Knitpicks is great about replacing them. They seem to be terrible at quality control as this has been discussed many times before and many people have the same issue. I used super glue and that has worked well. They moved their manufacturing plant to China and things seem to have gotten worse.


----------



## marifran (Aug 7, 2012)

It happened to me twice. Both times I glued the two pieces back together. I've used the needles since, and they have worked fine. I use the set a lot and, other than the two times, I haven't had a problem.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

China makes crap - stay away from those needles.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Knitpicks or Addi?


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a set which is used most days, but I haven't had any problems with mine. I hope you get some help from the supplier.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Just call their number, they will send you replacements! Best customer service I have found. Anywhere.


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

Knitpicks is extremely good about replacing faulty equipment, most of the time they don't even want you to send the old ones back. I know this doesn't help retrieve your lost stitches, but if Knitpicks knows of our problems, it just may help them to beef up their quality. And they WILL respond to your complaint.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Guess I am the cheap one here! I just don't find them good to use. But I do like my Boye needles. Only one has every broken (knock knock) and the LYS immediately replaced them even though I didn't buy it there.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit Picks are made in China now and the quality is poor. I'm not sure where they were being made 2 yrs ago.

KnitPicks has always been good about replacing needles with issues. Doesn't help much with the dropped stitches, though.

I am partial to fixed needles. Just MHO.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Shauna0320 said:


> I own this set and have not have any problems with them. Lovely to knit with.


I love my set and have had no problems with them. But, I bought them before they changed suppliers. Their customer service is wonderful but they made a big mistake when they changed because the quality has gone down.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I've had it happen once husband and I fixed it with 2 part epoxy (very thin coating on the metal) 

Wrote customer service and they sent me another pair even though I told them that I'd glued it back together and Hoped it would hold.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Knitpicks has to have great customer service cause they need it to handle the volume of complaints about their needles. Why anyone would want to use a product that breaks so often as these seem to, I don't understand. Sure, they'll send you another pair, but meanwhile you have a broken needle--and fixing it ends up being your responsibility and cost and it shouldn't happen in the first place. Since they moved production to China this has been a continual problem. Clearly, the needles are costing them such a miniscule amount to produce that they can afford to keep replacing them. What does that say about their product???? Buy a good set of needles so you don't have the frustration of dealing with bad ones. Even Joanne's and Michaels sell a brand that is pretty decent. And if you can afford them, try Knitters' Pride. They and Knit picks used to be the same, but Knitters Pride didn't move to China, hence their needles are very good.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I have only had one do this and they replaced it quickly. I love using these needles...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love their needles. If you really don't like the needles and decide to buy more, I'd be happy to have your KnitPicks ones!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

SuellenS said:


> Knitpicks or Addi?


 I have two Addi interchangeable sets...click and lace...love the lace a little more than the click but both are wonderful. I love them and haven't had any problems.

I bought the KnitPick starter set and had problems with two of them...so decided that I wouldn't order their interchangeables.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love to sell my setssss. The postage to you would be too much.


chickkie said:


> I love their needles. If you really don't like the needles and decide to buy more, I'd be happy to have your KnitPicks ones!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Their interchangeable needles used to be of a good quality.... Then they switched from manufacturing in India to manufacturing in China. Quality control and quality went right out the window. 

I purchased a set of the then Harmony (now Rainbow Wood) just after the switch. They were perfect. So feeling confident, I later bought a set of the Caspian wood. Badddd idea. 

In addition to replacements necessitated by mis-matched pairs (tips of the same size were no where near the same size), and joins that would not screw on the cables, I have had every tip that I used come loose from the metal housing. I no longer use them.

While their "no questions asked" replacement policy is wonderful, it has gotten to the point where I don't trust their interchangeable needles not to fail.

Gigi


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I would love to sell my setssss. The postage to you would be too much.


I'll be in the US in November.....


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Suellen, last summer I bought your exact same set, within a month I had 2 needles that came apart like yours (knitting lace, mind you), called customer service & yes they replaced them right away but I thought if this keeps happening it will become a BIG problem. I sent the whole set back & got my money refunded & ordered Knitters Pride, haven't had any problems with their needles at all. They are the colored wood ones & I love them.
Like everyone said Knit pics quality has gone down hill & not worth the trouble.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

jinx said:


> It seemed that every one of my needle tips fell out of the metal. In fact when I received them in the mail 4 needle tips were laying loose in the package. Knitpicks is great about replacing them. They seem to be terrible at quality control as this has been discussed many times before and many people have the same issue. I used super glue and that has worked well. They moved their manufacturing plant to China and things seem to have gotten worse.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Let me know when you get here. I have 5 sets. I am a slow learner.


chickkie said:


> I'll be in the US in November.....


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

My last Knit Picks order I included a note that my 60" cable was coming apart at the metal join pieces and they included a new one with my order. At checkout I succumbed to a pair of Caspian interchangeable tips and cable for less than $2 - I was soooooooooo close to free shipping. The new cable is still in the original wrapper. I wrote to them and complained about the lack of quality of the Caspians and they refunded the price to my PayPal account. Knitter's Pride for me from now on. I will still have Knit Picks replace defective pieces because they should have to honor their guarantee. An email doesn't take long and they have to pay the postage.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Try the KnittersPride Platina Nova --- I love them. I got both the regular and the cubics and they are my all time favorite needles. I do like the Karbonz also and like that all the cables interchange (even with the KnitPicks). I like my KnitPicks Harmonies--but I bought them about 4 years ago so they were still manufactured in India. I've only had one needle pull out of the socket and it was graciously replaced -- but I also glued the one that came apart and it's working perfectly.

I've heard good things about the Addi Swivel set -- is that the one you're considering?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

knitters pride :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have any fancy needles,my needles a old,well worn and still as good as new,never had any problems.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have any fancy needles,my needles a old,well worn and still as good as new,never had any problems.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the same problem. Knit picks did always replace them no questions asked but everything is put on hold till they arrive. As to the Addis. I would go to a LYS and try the clicks and interchangeables. My friend who loves Addis purchased the clicks and wasn't happy with them. Most LYS have needles you can try first.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

My family bought me the Chiagoo set for Christmas. They are very good except for the rear taper. I redesigned Addi for lace because of the rear taper being so acute. Otherwise these Chiagoo are very good to use. I hope they read my mail then they can make that rear taper longer.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

SuellenS said:


> Knitpicks or Addi?


I have had several sets of Addis for years, and never had any kind of problem with them.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out ChiaoGoo needles from handsomefibers.com.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Knitpicks is extremely good about replacing faulty equipment. That doesn't solve the problem. Their quality Control is the pits. I don't know why people keep buying those needles So many complaints all the time. I have the Addi clicks and have never had a problem.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would contact customer service and tell her/him of the problem and see what happens..Only if they know... something can be done about it.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I like Addi Long needles.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm surprised you went two years without this happening. Just glue it back together; it will hold better than before. They are lovely to knit with, but I wouldn't buy another set. Knitter's Pride, very similar needles, haven't had this happen. My Addi Clicks are lovely, too, but I have a lot of trouble putting them together and taking them apart. Stick with Chaio Goo and Hiya Hiya (both made in China, but excellent quality).


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought mine when they were made here. Heard a lot of bad reports about the ones made in China. Get your money back and get the Addis. If after all the complaints and nothing has changed why stay with them? Just my opinion.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

If you call them, they should send new ones right away. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes but if you call them (toll free) they will replace the needle.


SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

I have this set and haven't had any problems with them. Hope CS helps you out because they are lovely to work with.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Unfortunately KnitPicks has a "business model" of selling inferior product with the knowledge that their product WILL fail. Instead of taking steps to improve quality, they choose to REPLACE defective product instead.

I have been disappointed with the poor quality of their yarns as well. Many knitters have noted the quality of their needles AND yarns to be poor as a result of their decision to produce in China (most consumers see this as the downturn point for the company's products).

I do not wish to do business with a company who KNOWS their product is defective but chooses to replace (some knitters have had the REPLACEMENTS fail as well) instead of improve.

I work way too hard for my money and expect quality and value for my money... There are too many other companies who produce quality products at fair prices.... I choose to spend my hard earned knitting dollars elsewhere.

* Before a troll appears and accuses me of "trashing" the company... I am simply stating my opinion/experience with the company and that I prefer to do business with other companies... I don't have time/patience for replacements and inferior products (according to MY own standards). :roll:


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i tried the knitpicks sampler set. the size 8 was acrylic and i can't use it at all. yarn of all types 'squeaks' like nails on a chalk board. size 6 & 7 were the composite wood and three of the four tips came out of the findings. i used that craft glue e6000 and they haven't moved since. these are the only circulars i have. i can't afford to buy any more but if i could i wouldn't be buying these. i am saving up for chai goo.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope Knit Picks come to the party and exchange them for you. It is such a shame that they came apart in the first place.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

My Knitpicks needles that I bought several years ago are holding up fine, but one of the wooden needles in the 'try-it' set that I ordered last year in the new color fell out about the second time I used it. I glued it back with crazy glue and am still using it occasionally, but I don't even like the feel of it in my hands. Haven't had any trouble with Knitters Pride needles and like them much better than the new Knitpicks.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Justglue them back in with Super Glue or Gorilla Glue--that works.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

A lot of people here complain about the Boye interchangeables. I have 3 sets and am fine with them as long as I remember to use the tool to tighten. If I know I will use a certain size/length a lot I buy a fixed set (inexpensive ones) and have not had any problems.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


I love my Addis. I had to have my husband help with the others and he wasn't always available!


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


I have never had any problem with knit pick call them they will replace they have a good service. I have addi and love the knit pick I use them all the time. I have the metal one and the acrylic one love them both.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always avoided purchasing any sets of Interchangeables. I have only purchased fixed circulars finding that I prefer Hiya Hiya or Chiagoo sharps with lace points.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I been using knit picks for years..never had any trouble..but I would call them.i heard they have great custom service..Good luck.


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Sad but true: China is a cheap source of manufacturing but has virtually no quality control - or in their case spelt kwaliti....... sigh

Just threw a Kenwood toaster away after eighteen months - made in China. It followed the coffee machine which died after six months............. Never ever buy anything made in china: it does not have a life........... Dammed shame. What they need is some training and then we would buy from them. Sigh again


----------



## fiberlass (Feb 1, 2015)

I have had that happen as well, also had a few of the cables come apart where they connect the cord to the metal that goes to the needle. I called their toll free number and had great results. They replaced the needles, no problem and the same with the cord. I also had a set of needles where one was not "tooled out"correctly and wouldn't screw in all the way to the cable and left a little dent if you will, where the yarn would drop and get stuck, again just a quick phone call and they were replaced, no big questions or hoopla about it. They sent replacements free,no shipping or anything. I also ordered a few other items at the same time and they came with free shipping even though not their usual $50 for FS. I have been very pleased overall with the needles and my service. The replacements came very quickly.

Hope this helps you to feel better about it all.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have never had this happen with my knit picks sets and I am not the most careful person with my needles that said things happen their customer service in my opinion is beyond reproach. Would I be angry certainly give the customer service a chance to make it right........


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

You might want to do a couple of subject searches about needles here on KP and see what others have experienced. Lots of people love Add Clicks but the top favorite seem to be the ChiaoGoo red cable lace tips.



SuellenS said:


> Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

SuellenS said:


> Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


I recently purchased a set of the Addi Click long lace needles and I love them and most of all they are guaranteed! They are well worth the money! I have other needles as well--I like the wooden bamboo ChiaoGoo needles as well and I have an assortment of other brand names but I really like the Addi Click.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have read many posts complaining of these problems as well as other issues with Knit Picks. I have also been chastised for commenting against Knit Picks interchangeable needles. 
I do own some Knitter's Pride needles that are quite similar...but almost never use them because I find the cable much too stiff...and with much too strong of a memory...those cables (both Knit Picks and Knitter's Pride) just do not work for me.
I found ChiaoGoo stainless steel needles to be my favorite (Red Twist cables are the best)...I also own some of the bamboo needles and like them as well...however do not care for the cable that is meant for the bamboo needles.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I love the feel of the Addies. I have the interchangeables, but you have to make sure you click them properly. If I had it do over, I would buy them separately and get the sizes I use most. They certainly do make knitting a pleasure. I also have the knit picks with the beautiful colors, but they do not feel as good as the addies.


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just call. They will replace quickly!


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

The same thing happened to me too with a size 7


----------



## MOPREZ (May 12, 2015)

I used crazy glue. It worked fine. Knitpicks has very good customer service.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Krazyglue glue fixes it and so far, my Krazyglue glued needles haven't come apart again.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Mamasmurf said:


> China makes crap - stay away from those needles.


I would have said that before I got my ChiaoGoo. They are lovely and I have heard very little in the way of complaints - which can't be said for the Knit Picks. I think I read that they are made in India. Also HiyaHiya are made in China and very high quality.


----------



## Vinnie mom (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't mean to start any sort of argument! But, I really don't understand the use of interchangeable needles. Over my ten years of knitting, as I did different projects, I bought a good quality needle needed for that project. Now I seem to have accumulated nearly all the needles I need for any project I choose. Since I have several projects going at once, I don't have to worry about just one set of interchangeables, which I imagine only comes with a few cable sizes. And one of each size of needles. Since I knit in the round with two circulars, this could be a problem? I need two 2's or 8's etc. 
Again don't want to ruffle any feathers! I just like the "fixed" needles better. Never had one break, ever. Puppy chewed on one! That's the only casualty.


----------



## tetonbjb (May 12, 2015)

I used a little superglue and mine have held up well.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Mamasmurf said:


> China makes crap - stay away from those needles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Vinnie mom said:


> I don't mean to start any sort of argument! But, I really don't understand the use of interchangeable needles. Over my ten years of knitting, as I did different projects, I bought a good quality needle needed for that project. Now I seem to have accumulated nearly all the needles I need for any project I choose. Since I have several projects going at once, I don't have to worry about just one set of interchangeables, which I imagine only comes with a few cable sizes. And one of each size of needles. Since I knit in the round with two circulars, this could be a problem? I need two 2's or 8's etc.
> Again don't want to ruffle any feathers! I just like the "fixed" needles better. Never had one break, ever. Puppy chewed on one! That's the only casualty.


While I tend to agree... There ARE no guarantees. No manufacturer (or person) is perfect, so any can fail. I was SHOCKED when my FAVORITE, FIXED circular came apart where the cable meets the needle! Of course, they ONLY fail when there is a project ON them... I've never heard of one breaking while putting AWAY! 😖😜😖😜😖😜


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Vinnie mom said:


> I don't mean to start any sort of argument! But, I really don't understand the use of interchangeable needles. Over my ten years of knitting, as I did different projects, I bought a good quality needle needed for that project. Now I seem to have accumulated nearly all the needles I need for any project I choose. Since I have several projects going at once, I don't have to worry about just one set of interchangeables, which I imagine only comes with a few cable sizes. And one of each size of needles. Since I knit in the round with two circulars, this could be a problem? I need two 2's or 8's etc.
> Again don't want to ruffle any feathers! I just like the "fixed" needles better. Never had one break, ever. Puppy chewed on one! That's the only casualty.


Absolutely no argument here. I bought interchangeables because I think the idea is brilliant. One of the brands says in it's ad "over 60 different sizes and configurations". My first set was ChiaoGoo and I bought extra cables and extra connectors - I'm ready for anything. lol. I also have a bunch of Kollage fixed and HiyaHiya and I like them too. If you are working on 6's say, with two different projects you still need another set of 6's - whether you buy interchangeables or fixed, right? Same dif. But everyone likes something different and that's ok.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had this happen with the interchangeable and the fixed circulars. I checked all the tips after it happened the first time and couldn't believe how many were loose. I used crazy glue on all the ones that were loose but switched to using ChiaGoo, which I like best.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I am happy to report that I got a lovely reply to my not so lovely complaint email. KnitPicks is replacing my damaged needles free of charge. My faith in humanity, or at least customer service, has been restored!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


Really like my Addi Lace long tip interchangeable needles.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never had this problem with any brand except Addi Turbos. Got rid of all of them and enjoy the cheap metals and some bamboos. It is so damned disgusting to buy good needles and have this happen.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Shauna0320 said:


> I own this set and have not have any problems with them. Lovely to knit with.


Agree me too!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> Knit Picks are made in China now and the quality is poor. I'm not sure where they were being made 2 yrs ago.
> 
> KnitPicks has always been good about replacing needles with issues. Doesn't help much with the dropped stitches, though.
> 
> I am partial to fixed needles. Just MHO.


I like the fixed better, too. My husband surprised me with a Signature interchangeable which the store described to him as " the Cadillac of needles". They feel really nice but when knitting along the screw threads loosen and they have on occasion separated.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have an older set which doesn't seem to have the problem. I did have one tip come out of its metal sleeve and glued it back in with epoxy. However, when I need a size tip I don't have or need a second pair, I order Knitters Pride which fits the Knit Picks cables.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.thistothat.com/

Here is a site that recommends what glue(s) work best for different uses whatever company manufactures them.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have that set and have had them for years. I had that problem once glued it in and have not had a problem. Any time I have a problem with anything from Knit Picks I call customer service. They are very cooperative and will replace any thing.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I have had a set of these for over 5 years. Yes the wood needle does sometimes come out of the connection. I had my husband use super glue on them and have had no problems since. Since he was careful, the connection is smooth.


----------



## Jam43 (Apr 14, 2013)

Had terrible problems. Sent them back at a loss. They offered new ones but same problem. Customer service is great but the product is terrible.


----------



## SeniorBiker (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been using KnitPicks needles almost every day for two years now. No problems. I agree that their Customer Service is very good when I've returned yarn.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I have both the fixed cables and the screw tips and so far they have been fine and nothing has happened to them. I am now using a fixed cable with a wooden tip #1 and they seem fine to me. I think I have had mine for years and I have heard that their new source is the problem. The older ones were better made.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> Just call their number, they will send you replacements! Best customer service I have found. Anywhere.


They wouldn't replace my #6 when the threads were stripped (before I had ever used them!) claiming that when ordered through Amazon (they weren't) the guarnantee is not valid! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Are Knitpicks the same as KnitPro ?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

grammyv said:


> They wouldn't replace my #6 when the threads were stripped (before I had ever used them!) claiming that when ordered through Amazon (they weren't) the guarnantee is not valid! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


That's one drawback of getting the needles somewhere other than the original seller. Did you talk to whoever you purchased from on Amazon?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I bought a set around the same time. Every one of the needles came apart, wood from metal, metal from plastic etc. and poor joins. I had several replaced and glued several. One of the cable to metal joins is so rough it snags everything. Knit Picks changed manufacturers around that time. They went from India to China They were good about changing the damaged ones out (and they were no better) but that does not help a ruined lace shawl or the hours spent on fixing the problems they caused. They lost a law suit because they misappropriated the design of the needle from a small "mom-and-pop" needle manufacturer. In addition to that, they completely mishandled a credit card security breach, so although I like their yarn, I don't feel confident in buying anything from them again.


SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought my KnitPicks when the quality was still good and everyone was raving about them. They have never broken on me. I had some cables where they forgot to drill a hole and I wrote and they replaced them.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

chickkie said:


> That's one drawback of getting the needles somewhere other than the original seller. Did you talk to whoever you purchased from on Amazon?


That was the point! I didn't order them through Amazon! I ordered them throuogh Knit Picks!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

a horrifying experience..glad it wasn't 25 rows.

Wood glue for gluing wood to wood...try the superglue as has been suggested


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh man, am so discouraged in reading this, as these are my very FAVORITEST NEEDLES TO WORK WITH. I have the whole set #5 through #10.5 with two different length cords and the caps, etc. I have not yet had this problem and use them instead of straight needles to prevent me from "dropping stitches" when stopping/starting my WIP's. Best luck in choosing a replacement for these babies


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

k2p3---thanks soooooo much for this link-will surely be used many, many times in the future !


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Vinnie mom said:


> I don't mean to start any sort of argument! But, I really don't understand the use of interchangeable needles. Over my ten years of knitting, as I did different projects, I bought a good quality needle needed for that project. Now I seem to have accumulated nearly all the needles I need for any project I choose. Since I have several projects going at once, I don't have to worry about just one set of interchangeables, which I imagine only comes with a few cable sizes. And one of each size of needles. Since I knit in the round with two circulars, this could be a problem? I need two 2's or 8's etc.
> Again don't want to ruffle any feathers! I just like the "fixed" needles better. Never had one break, ever. Puppy chewed on one! That's the only casualty.


I have had failure with fixed needles .... where cable came apart from the needle. Naturally, it happened while in the middle of the project. 
I find Interchangeable needles perfect for almost all of my projects (except socks with fingering weight yarn... size 1 or 1.5 fixed needles). My favorite brand is ChaioGoo... I tried several others, Addi, Knitter's Pride, Knit Picks, Karbonz and Boye. I do not own a set, but have Stainless Steel Tips in all sizes in the small set 2 through 8...and several cables for 40" circulars. I also have several of the smaller sizes in bamboo needles. The only problem I have ever had with the ChiaoGoo needles was breaking a size 1 bamboo needle (fixed) I then pruchased sizes 0, 1 and 1.5 in Lace Tip Stainless Steel fixed 40" circular needles.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

well I have got some that I am going to keep an eye on- I haven't had this problem, but I have only had them for 6 mos...I love the feel of them.


----------



## Cindy N (Oct 11, 2013)

You can depend on Knit Picks to make some kind of effort to fix this. However, they are not new, and you probably knit constantly. I have two sets of nickel and one wooden. I have had them for years and have not had any problems. I have dealt with KPicks for years, and their customer service is the best!

I am sorry for your distress and I completely understand. To most of us, knitting is something we CANNOT do without. 

Please keep us posted ::


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


I had that happen to me once and just glued it back together...no further problem since. But I did wonder about how I was holding the needle tip when I was attaching it to the cable. I now make sure that I am holding and turning the metal tips, not the wooden points when I screw it onto the cable. I suspect that, with the one that fell apart on me, I was turning the wooden point and thus it became loose and fell out.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

There should be a writing campaign to the corporate office of:

Craft America
13118 NE 4th Street
Vancouver, WA 98684

The poor quality control will cost them in the long run. Their will be a slow defection to other brands, for I too have had several break.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SuellenS said:


> Knitpicks or Addi?


Well...I only have one Addi. A fixed needle in a very small size for lace.

I hate it and wouldn't have another one if you paid me to take it. Lots of people love them, though.

However, the Chiaogoo red lace needles beat out the Knit Picks AND the Addi hands down. A little more expensive than the Knit Picks, cheaper than the Addi. Wonderful needles.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Well...I only have one Addi. A fixed needle in a very small size for lace.
> 
> I hate it and wouldn't have another one if you paid me to take it. Lots of people love them, though.
> 
> However, the Chiaogoo red lace needles beat out the Knit Picks AND the Addi hands down. A little more expensive than the Knit Picks, cheaper than the Addi. Wonderful needles.


Wow, that is interesting! I was going to ask for a set of ADDI for my birthday, now I have to go research it all over again and take a serious look at the CHIAGOO.... They REALLY are an INVESTMENT! I hope the manufacturers know that these are big bucks we knitters are putting out for these...


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I


SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


I have purchased other items from them. In the past, if I had an issue or like this last time around when my order was stolen from front my front steps, all's I have had to do is call their 1 800 number. They were very helpful. In fact, when I called them to let them know that my order had been stolen & a police report was filed , they reshipped my order free of charge. Try giving them a call.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Happened to me too. I put superglue on the needle, stuck it back together, came back to it in the morning, and have been using the needle ever since. So far, so good!!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Have returned 2 sets of Knit Picks....bought Boyles and have had no problem. Mine came apart on a lace shawl.... didn't you hear my screams.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Suellen, don't fret. A bit of super glue dropped in the socket then replace the needle and it will not dare to come out again. This happened to me with my first set and that needle is working just fine. I did contact Knit Picks who quickly sent me another and I did not even ask them for one.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> Just call their number, they will send you replacements! Best customer service I have found. Anywhere.


I only had this happen to one needle and ironically it was one that I had never used. I called the company and had a replacement within a few days! I also did this with one of the bamboo needles that had splinter of wood come loose -- again quick replacement!! It's a good thing that they have excellent customer service, but I would rather pay a little more up front and not have these issues with quality!!


----------



## Blkdogfarm (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought mine when they were being made in India and have never had a problem. The problem has arisen since they have moved production to China. If they hear enough complaints, they may just change their production site again to a place that makes better quality product.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

knitonashingle said:


> Wow, that is interesting! I was going to ask for a set of ADDI for my birthday, now I have to go research it all over again and take a serious look at the CHIAGOO.... They REALLY are an INVESTMENT! I hope the manufacturers know that these are big bucks we knitters are putting out for these...


I had an entire set of Addi interchangeable circulars. Hated them after only one use, I gave them away to someone on KP. 
Now using karbonz interchangeable from Knitters Pride. Love them. Using the smaller ones for knit.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Drops interchangeables yet? They look very like the Knit Pro Symphonie Wood and I'm wondering whether they would be interchangeable with my Knit Pro. Going to have to get a pair of tips to find out methinks!


----------



## Jam43 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have purchased addi click long lace needles and they are great. I am a long time user of addi needles. I have never been disappointed.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I still have my first sets of Boye's interchangeables from late 50's or early 60's. Never had a problem with any of them. Have Addi lace and love them but found they couldn't handle the push and pull of a heavily patterned worsted-weight afghan I was making. Great for lighter lacier work.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


I have this same set but have not had any problems with mine. My set was bought before they moved their manufacturing to China. I believe my set was made in India.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought mine several years ago and have not had any problems with them. I love them! However, KnitPicks changed manufacturers a couple of years ago and they no longer have the quality they once had. There seems to be many problems with them now. Must be very frustrating.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

rhpoway said:


> There should be a writing campaign to the corporate office of:
> 
> Craft America
> 13118 NE 4th Street
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. I didn't even have to write to their customer service or return the defective ones. I entered feedback into their system for that set of needles and they wrote to me and asked which sizes I'd had problems with. I told them, and they promptly replaced them. I thought that was EXCELLENT customer service.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Knit Picks as excellent customer service. I would call or email and see what they can do.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well...I only have one Addi. A fixed needle in a very small size for lace.
> 
> I hate it and wouldn't have another one if you paid me to take it. Lots of people love them, though.
> 
> However, the Chiaogoo red lace needles beat out the Knit Picks AND the Addi hands down. A little more expensive than the Knit Picks, cheaper than the Addi. Wonderful needles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Agree 2000% ChiaoGoo Lace Tip needles are the bomb!!!


----------



## fiberlass (Feb 1, 2015)

someone I know had problems getting those to click together? Have not tried them myself. I would see if you LYS has them and would let you have test knit with them. My LYS has a trial set with several needles and two cables, and a connector to lengthen the cables. I think there are maybe 4 different needles, wooden, metal, lace tip? seems that small starter set is $50.


----------



## fiberlass (Feb 1, 2015)

I have heard that those Chiago needles were really great. A friend uses them exclusively. I need to try some of those myself.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

When I first purchased my Knit Picks interchangeable needles, I did have a problem with cables coming loose. Knit Picks replaced them with no problem. I also used glue and still use those cables. I also have one needle come out but also fixed that with glue and Knit Picks replaced. I have had no problems with the replacements so hopefully they are getting better at quality control.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I use Boye needles also. Some of them are at least 30 years old and I have never had a problem. And I knit a lot!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have Knit Picks needles and they are all that I use. I have had some problems with them but Customer Service has been wonderful about replacing the needles and cords. I have been on KP for a long time and have read many posts on other brands of needles being faulty too. I think it is just the nature of the beast. I have lost stitches with Knit Picks, particularly the Caspian needles but I love them anyway. I have a set of 5's that need to be replaced now and I will call them. Sorry about your disaster.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Unfortunately KnitPicks has a "business model" of selling inferior product with the knowledge that their product WILL fail. Instead of taking steps to improve quality, they choose to REPLACE defective product instead.
> 
> I have been disappointed with the poor quality of their yarns as well. Many knitters have noted the quality of their needles AND yarns to be poor as a result of their decision to produce in China (most consumers see this as the downturn point for the company's products).
> 
> ...


Interesting that the word "troll" is used as a qualifier for anyone who dares to disagree with Amy Jo. However, somebody does need to get her facts straight before she makes judgment calls on how a company does business tries to pass off personal opinion as truth.

FACT #1: Only five lines of the sixty-five (plus) yarns Knit Picks carries are currently made in China. They are Brava in Sport, Worsted and Bulky and Chroma in Fingering and Worsted. Most of their yarns are made by mills in Peru, with a few lines being made in Italy and India. The mills they use also make yarn for many other reputable and well-known yarn companies, including yarns you will find at your LYS.

FACT #2: Knit Picks needles are made at their own facility in China. They have more control over their products and quality now than when the needles were produced by an outside company in India. Like any mass produced product, there are bound to be items with defects. That is just the nature of that business. They actually maintain a relatively low rate of reported defective items. Their defective item rating is less than 1%, which is very low for this market. Because they own and operate the manufacturing plant, they are able to track when defects are reported, so the product can be evaluated and made better.

Of course, not everyone out there is going to like Knit Picks and their needles but given the volume of knitters who do speaks more to their success as a business than less than a 1% defect rate - which when reported, is always replaced without question as long as the purchase was made from Knit Picks.

I love Knit Picks yarns - they are competitively priced and I have never ever been disappointed by the quality of the yarns I have purchased. I would guesstimate that 90% of my yarn stash comes from Knit Picks. Chroma happens to be one of my favorites, and I've never been disappointed with any of them, but should that day come, I know any concerns I have will be resolved to my satisfaction quickly. It's why I continue to purchase and recommend their yarns. They obviously know how to make their customers happy and until that changes, I have no reason not to trust their products.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I have Knit Pick Nickel Interchangeables and had one such problem. I super-glued it back in and it worked. Because of this happening, I am always double-checking and giving a little tug to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## knittine (Feb 21, 2015)

I have had the same problem with Addi Turbos... knitting a fair isle scarf in the round on size 1 bamboos-- 164 stitches, and 2/3 of the way done with the whole project and about 3/4 of the way around the given round, the bamboo comes out of the the metal. These were FIXED circulars- 16 "
I was able to recover all 23 stitches, but quickly bought a pair of HIYA HIYA bamboos size 1 in 16". FAR superior to addi (which I had used for years). I actually made two more entire fair isle scarves in the round and my hiya bamboo lasted beautifully.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Jean Keith said:


> I have never had this problem with any brand except Addi Turbos. Got rid of all of them and enjoy the cheap metals and some bamboos. It is so damned disgusting to buy good needles and have this happen.


I have Addi Turbos also. Only had a problem with one needle and that was replaced no fuss no charge and quick service.

From previous posts on KP, I was aware that some people's difficulties were with not attaching them correctly. They can be stiff when new and if not pushed on firmly before twisting the lock does not engage.

But I only have metal tips, so that would be different to bamboo which is fitted into a metal end.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


Knit Picks will immediately replace your needles. You only have to notify them of your problem. Do it by email, it's the fastest and they respond almost immediately. In the meanwhile, do as suggested and get out the glue. You won't be asked to return the defective needles. 
I love the ones I have enough that I have no desire to switch to any other needles. 
I have had 2 defective needles out of 2 complete sets and a number of extras. One wasn't threaded correctly and couldn't be connected to the cable, the other was larger than the metal where it joins to the metal top and felt very rough when knitting. I found the fopirst problem over a year after I purchased my first set and the second problem was later than that.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

There are many many complaints about their circular needles, but their customer service is very responsive! Just call them and explain what happened, they'll send a replacement! The same thing happened to me and they really didn't question it at all.


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

This happened to me 2 days ago, I glued it back into the little socket. Did not call customer service since it seems to be fine now, but if it happens again I will notify the company.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

My problem w/ Addi Lace needles are the $$$. Since the other ones had problems, I'd check it. Hope it turns out ok!


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

I love my Addis. Yes, they are a bit pricey but you're worth it. Right? I bought the Lace interchangeable, but I also have several pairs of the standard circulaqrs in the 24 inch. That length seems to suit the needs I have. There have been excellent comments on the Hiya Hiya also!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A size 4 is on the way to me, free. I called KnitPicks and told them what happened, and they are shipping a pair of Size 4 in Caspian to me. I still love to knit with them and will continue to do so.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> Knitpicks or Addi?


Addi Lace....they're wonderful


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Addi needles are wonderful. I use mine all the time without problems and I have the lace. And turbo sets.


SuellenS said:


> Knitpicks or Addi?


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

I had the tip on a caspian fixed needle snap in half in my hand...in the middle of a sock toe. I had to finish my socks,so i busted out a nail file and sanded the broken tip to a new point. Will knitpicks replace it even though it has been altered?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> My family bought me the Chiagoo set for Christmas. They are very good except for the rear taper. I redesigned Addi for lace because of the rear taper being so acute. Otherwise these Chiagoo are very good to use. I hope they read my mail then they can make that rear taper longer.


I'm so glad you posted this about the ChiaoGoo needles. I was unable to figure out why I wasn't completely happy with them until you put it into words for me. I have lots of their fixed circular needles, and especially in the larger sizes, their rear taper (as you put it) is too acute! Other than that, I like them, but I probably won't buy more. I have started finding that I like other brands better, especially those from Knitters Pride. I just ordered a couple of Knitters Pride Nova Cubics interchangeable needles and am anxiously waiting on them to try them out.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I have worked with Knit Pro and Addi needles. I like them both but I did find on occasions that I was having to re tighten the needles with the gadget they provide you with but overall they are fun to work with and I also use the end bits as a cable needle if needed. Addi needles are lovely as they don'\ have the bit between the needle and the wire where your stitches can get caught. It's a smooth flow between needle and wirexx


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Blkdogfarm said:


> I bought mine when they were being made in India and have never had a problem. The problem has arisen since they have moved production to China. If they hear enough complaints, they may just change their production site again to a place that makes better quality product.


I agree with you completely -- this is the same issue with Brava yarn that was originally from Turkey and now is made in China!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Vinnie mom said:


> I don't mean to start any sort of argument! But, I really don't understand the use of interchangeable needles. Over my ten years of knitting, as I did different projects, I bought a good quality needle needed for that project. Now I seem to have accumulated nearly all the needles I need for any project I choose.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm still using the same straight needles I started buying over the years when I was new to knitting which was in 1970. The needles were made in the USA. I have nearly all the needles I need for a project and have no intentions of replacing any but have bought a few newer ones and bamboo which are all made in China and not nearly as sturdy. I just have no interest in interchangeables.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Guess I am the cheap one here! I just don't find them good to use. But I do like my Boye needles. Only one has every broken (knock knock) and the LYS immediately replaced them even though I didn't buy it there.


Interesting. I was just discussing this with a friend last night. One of her (colonial) needles was beginning to separate and I said, "You know, I'm not in love with my Boye needles, but they have never fallen apart!"


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine may have drowned yours out :-( One garment was a jacket Paton's Lace and they came apart half way up as I was knitting 2 fronts at the same time and that stuff does not rip out(except when your needles come apart) so it all went in the trash.
I fixed most of mine with super glue as I got fed up having them replaced and having the same problems. Fixing them is not solving the problem of poor quality workmanship. I've never bought another product that I had to fix before, during and after I used it :-( 


charliesaunt said:


> Have returned 2 sets of Knit Picks....bought Boyles and have had no problem. Mine came apart on a lace shawl.... didn't you hear my screams.


----------



## Cindy N (Oct 11, 2013)

I wish the interchangeable would come in a 20" length I find 24" too long. Especially with the Knit Picks length on the needle tip. I have 2 sets of Nickel from KPicks. I love them!!! I am waiting for my set of wooden as I find the stitches slide off the Nickel. I can't even get needle ends to stay on. However, they are my go-to needle.

I find I still don't have enough 7, 8, or 9's. It seems to be my range and my choice of patterns. It doesn't matter the yarn size. I also am a tight knitter, so I must go up one size. I just had a shoulder replacement so I find I must check my gauge now and then. I think I better finish some projects


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Cindy N said:


> I wish the interchangeable would come in a 20" length I find 24" too long. Especially with the Knit Picks length on the needle tip. I have 2 sets of Nickel from KPicks. I love them!!! I am waiting for my set of wooden as I find the stitches slide off the Nickel. I can't even get needle ends to stay on. However, they are my go-to needle.


Hiya Hiya sells a cord that connects to their 5 inch tips to make a 20 inch needle. (if you connect it to the 4 inch tips, it's 18 inch) It isn't included in the set, you have to purchase it separately.

Come to think of it, they also sell a 20 inch fixed circular.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


I have two sets of Knit Picks that I don't use very often. I've had to have my husband glue them back on every time I use a different size. I guess one day all will be glued on permanently. The company will replace them but that's too much of a hassle.

I have a set of Addi Click Lace needles too and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My husband uses epoxy to fix them and they NEVER come apart again

I know some of you see no use for interchangeable needles, but I don't want to have to take my whole needle inventory with me when we travel so I have a small Cabella's worm bag and have my interchangeables and a few smaller sized fixed needles for socks etc. and they take up a very small space and all sizes are available to use if I need them. I forgot to take them one year and ended up having to buy needles to finish my project.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my Knit Picks interchangeable needles, my straights and DPN's. Knit Picks needles are all I use. I like my needles because they are smooth and warm to the touch, beautiful and pointed. Their Customer Service is great. I have been on KP for a long time and have many reviews on other needles and they have their defects also. I also love Knit Picks yarns. I have knit several pairs of socks with their yarn and other items. I think Knit Picks needles and yarn are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> I had the tip on a caspian fixed needle snap in half in my hand...in the middle of a sock toe. I had to finish my socks,so i busted out a nail file and sanded the broken tip to a new point. Will knitpicks replace it even though it has been altered?


Yes, they will replace it. No matter what goes wrong they are there for you. You don't have to return it them.


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

Grandma Jo said:


> Yes, they will replace it. No matter what goes wrong they are there for you. You don't have to return it them.


Thank you!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> Thank you!


You are very welcome. I do love my Knit Picks.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You probably obtained them when they were good quality. They should replace them as a matter of course, but they also should address their quality issues for their recent products. Good customer service does not compensate for poor quality products, and neither does it compensate those of us who have had major knitting problems as a consequence. Moreover, Knit Picks, part of the huge Craft America conglomerate, copied the design from a small American company (which hand-made them) and had them manufactured abroad cheaply. Fortunately, Knit Picks lost the lawsuit, otherwise that would have been another small American company going under. I prefer to put my business, such as it is, with a company that has some ethical standards.


Grandma Jo said:


> I love my Knit Picks interchangeable needles, my straights and DPN's. Knit Picks needles are all I use. I like my needles because they are smooth and warm to the touch, beautiful and pointed. Their Customer Service is great. I have been on KP for a long time and have many reviews on other needles and they have their defects also. I also love Knit Picks yarns. I have knit several pairs of socks with their yarn and other items. I think Knit Picks needles and yarn are very reasonably priced.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> You probably obtained them when they were good quality. They should replace them as a matter of course, but they also should address their quality issues for their recent products. Good customer service does not compensate for poor quality products, and neither does it compensate those of us who have had major knitting problems as a consequence. Moreover, Knit Picks, part of the huge Craft America conglomerate, copied the design from a small American company (which hand-made them) and had them manufactured abroad cheaply. Fortunately, Knit Picks lost the lawsuit, otherwise that would have been another small American company going under. I prefer to put my business, such as it is, with a company that has some ethical standards.


I have both before and after. I know that Knitter's Pride and Knit Picks were together before they separated. I just like Knit Picks and also Knitter's Pride because they are almost the same. As I said before I have been with Knitting Paradise for a long time and in that time I have read complaints about all the knitting needle companies. Women are not quiet about those kinds of things. They do complain a lot.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Celt Knitter said:


> Moreover, Knit Picks, part of the huge Craft America conglomerate, copied the design from a small American company (which hand-made them) and had them manufactured abroad cheaply. Fortunately, Knit Picks lost the lawsuit, otherwise that would have been another small American company going under. I prefer to put my business, such as it is, with a company that has some ethical standards.


You're talking about DyakCraft, right? Knit Picks stole the "Harmony" name from them. That's what the lawsuit was about. Knit Picks was seeking a trademark for the name but lost the suit which is why their needles are now called Rainbow Woods. DyakCraft obtained the trademark for their Harmony Looms. True, Knit Picks stole the _idea_ to make knitting needles out of Dymondwood (DyakCraft was making them first) but apparently that's not a crime.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

cah said:


> You're talking about DyakCraft, right? Knit Picks stole the "Harmony" name from them. That's what the lawsuit was about. Knit Picks was seeking a trademark for the name but lost the suit which is why their needles are now called Rainbow Woods. DyakCraft obtained the trademark for their Harmony Looms. True, Knit Picks stole the _idea_ to make knitting needles out of Dymondwood (DyakCraft was making them first) but apparently that's not a crime.


I wondered why Knit Picks changed the name of the Harmony needles. Now I know.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes..you can't trade mark wood I just feel bad that so many small companies are bullied and forced into lawsuits to protect their ideas and products, but that's corporate America for you!


cah said:


> You're talking about DyakCraft, right? Knit Picks stole the "Harmony" name from them. That's what the lawsuit was about. Knit Picks was seeking a trademark for the name but lost the suit which is why their needles are now called Rainbow Woods. DyakCraft obtained the trademark for their Harmony Looms. True, Knit Picks stole the _idea_ to make knitting needles out of Dymondwood (DyakCraft was making them first) but apparently that's not a crime.


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I have thee different sets of Knit pic ks needles and if you just check them every once and awhile when in use you will avoid problems of lost stitches. I have called the company and had replacements in a couple of days. They are in Ohio and I live in Calif., they have always been replaced and to me in less than a week. As much as I love Jimmy Beans in Nevada I had one of my cubics break and also one of my other Knitters Pride come loose and had to send them back before they would replace them. Sorry to go on so much!!!


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry I forgot to say if you have any trouble with arthritis in your hands you probably not be able to tighten the Addi Clicks tight enough. I had to return mine and the lady I talked to said that is a common problem.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> Yes, they will replace it. No matter what goes wrong they are there for you. You don't have to return it.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

SuellenS said:


> Now I'm wondering about buying a set of Addi Click Lace needles.


I bought sets of Addi Clicks regular and lace because I have broken two fairly expensive wooden knitting needles and I have had so much trouble with screw in interchangeable needles. The Addi Clicks are metal. They don't have the smoothest connection--but it will not come apart and that works for me.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

toodlebugs said:


> I am sorry I forgot to say if you have any trouble with arthritis in your hands you probably not be able to tighten the Addi Clicks tight enough. I had to return mine and the lady I talked to said that is a common problem.


I bought Bohin Rubber Needle Grippers that come two to a package for around $3.00 (two in a package) that I am able to grip and tighten the Addi Clicks with. I think they are made for quilting, but they work great for the Addi Clicks.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

It is nice that a company replaces their products, but it seems like too many of you have problems with these needles, I feel things should work properly--I would not buy them.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

SuellenS said:


> I am so angry! I purchased a set of Knitpicks knitting needles approximately two years ago (if that). Yesterday as I'm knitting along on an afghan for my new grandson who is due to arrive in about 8 weeks, I noticed the wooden part of the needle had "fallen out" of it's metal holder. This was not a problem with it not being screwed in tightly. The actual needle came apart. I lost approximately 25 stitches before I realized what happened. This is the second size needle (both 7 and 9) that have done this. I understand that these are not the most expensive knitting needles on the market but really??? I have written to Customer Service but I don't have a good feeling about this. I'm also afraid to use them now. Has anyone else had a problem with these needles?


This happened to me also. , Hubby glued it and was fine, but
got new ChiaGoo (? spelling).


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> I love my set and have had no problems with them. But, I bought them before they changed suppliers. Their customer service is wonderful but they made a big mistake when they changed because the quality has gone down.


DITTO!! BUT NOT SURE I WILL BUY THEIR PRODUCTS AGAIN.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cindy N said:


> I wish the interchangeable would come in a 20" length I find 24" too long. Especially with the Knit Picks length on the needle tip. I have 2 sets of Nickel from KPicks. I love them!!! I am waiting for my set of wooden as I find the stitches slide off the Nickel. I can't even get needle ends to stay on. However, they are my go-to needle.
> 
> I find I still don't have enough 7, 8, or 9's. It seems to be my range and my choice of patterns. It doesn't matter the yarn size. I also am a tight knitter, so I must go up one size. I just had a shoulder replacement so I find I must check my gauge now and then. I think I better finish some projects


Knitter's Pride cables come in a Size 20".


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

ADyanne said:


> I had the tip on a caspian fixed needle snap in half in my hand...in the middle of a sock toe. I had to finish my socks,so i busted out a nail file and sanded the broken tip to a new point. Will knitpicks replace it even though it has been altered?


It would be worth calling. I just received my replacement today, a pair when only one needle was the culprit.

You should have no problem getting a replacement, just tell them what happened with the needle and the size.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Knit Picks are made in China now and the quality is poor. I'm not sure where they were being made 2 yrs ago.
> 
> KnitPicks has always been good about replacing needles with issues. Doesn't help much with the dropped stitches, though.
> 
> I am partial to fixed needles. Just MHO.


I wish people would stop saying, "Made in China", well so what else is new? How many items do you have in your home that is actually made in the USA?


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Well, there's me. Other than that......


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

They are supposed to be great at replacing but who wants a replacement of a bad product. All you get is a new poor quality needle. Pay a bit more and use Knitters Pride, which are almost identical in looks, but not made in China. Or Hiya Hiya. Or Addis. Or Ka. Or even Clover. Or almost any other brand than Knit Picks. If it costs them less to replace defective needles than to manufacture a good product, you know there is something wrong with that picture!!!


----------

